# new guy



## hedgehog23 (Jan 4, 2010)

hy i got my 4th glock last tues another 23 i love the 40 great forum you guys have here its great alot of great info


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Welcome aboard Hedgehog - you made a wise choice
I'm biased since I also have a G23 and enjoy the 40 S&W


----------



## hedgehog23 (Jan 4, 2010)

:mrgreen:thank you


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Welcome from Kentucky. Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## righttoown (Jan 4, 2010)

Now you need to get you a 357 sig barrel!


----------

